# Chinese Delivery



## it'salivejim

When I first saw this watch on here I knew I had to get one and fleabay came up trumps yet again:




























And the display case back:










I wondered if it would be too small but it feels just right 

All that remains is to get some different straps, although the leather it came with is very comfortable and looks OK I've already ordered a two piece khaki canvas NATO and might go for a full NATO at some point (the one supplied is rubbish).










All comments welcome and any recommendations for a leather strap to suit this would be appreciated :thumbup:


----------



## Wolf

Yeah! Well done that man.. It's a must for any collector.. Really love mine... The blue hands just make it for me! Enjoy it!


----------



## Miterant

Great watch, :thumbup:

I'm seriously considering to purchase that.


----------



## it'salivejim

I couldn't stop looking at it today. It's a real stunner, and wears well for the smaller size


----------



## GASHEAD

I do love the hands on that!


----------



## luckywatch

One of the best watches I have ever seen.


----------



## luckywatch

Just had a thought about a strap. Flieger, airforce, pilots. The rest is down to you. :big_boss:


----------



## mach 0.0013137

Superb watches, like the Wolf - I really love mine...



Mind you, I`m also extremely fond of it`s sibling....



:thumbup:


----------



## luckywatch

Mach! thats just too much. :sweatdrop: :sweatdrop: :sweatdrop:


----------



## mach 0.0013137

luckywatch said:


> Mach! thats just too much. :sweatdrop: :sweatdrop: :sweatdrop:


I know, good init ? 

Here`s another photo for your delictation...


----------



## it'salivejim

Hey Mach. I notice you have one of the many variations of this, with the sub dial hands swapped and 19 Jewel instead of 21


----------



## Kutusov

What I've noticed recently (don't ask me where...) is that the 1963 now exists in two sizes (maybe it did for a while but it's news for me). There's that 38mm (?) version and bigger one over 40mm.


----------



## William_Wilson

These watches live up to the "1963" name, in that they look like something from 50 years ago. They are simple and not all tarted up with obnoxious BS the way so many modern counterparts are. The best part, they are inexpensive... the way the Russians used to be.









Later,

William


----------



## lewjamben

A Bund strap or one of Roy's leather NATOs would look great on that, although it'd be a shame to hide the display back.


----------



## Draygo

Kutusov said:


> What I've noticed recently (don't ask me where...) is that the 1963 now exists in two sizes (maybe it did for a while but it's news for me). There's that 38mm (?) version and bigger one over 40mm.


Yep, just recently available in 42mm versions... With dial variations too (black dial, white subdial for example). This below is my 42mm.










Whatever the size, as everyone here says: lovely watch for modest money. :thumbsup:


----------



## it'salivejim

Thanks Draygo for your help earlier on with this :thumbup:

I'm very pleased with it


----------



## luckywatch

William_Wilson said:


> These watches live up to the "1963" name, in that they look like something from 50 years ago. They are simple and not all tarted up with obnoxious BS the way so many modern counterparts are. The best part, they are inexpensive... the way the Russians used to be.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Later,
> 
> William


You hit the nail squarely on the head with that post. :thumbup:


----------



## weaselid

Here is my 42mm on a Di Modell


----------



## Wolf

I'm thinking about wearing mine back to front...?


----------



## Kutusov

Wolf said:


> I'm thinking about wearing mine back to front...?


You might be needing one of these..


----------



## Wolf




----------



## luckywatch

This is sadly not mine. I just wanted you all to see the pictures I found of the 63 and a blue leather NATO combo. Well, what you reckon then?


----------



## Thomasr

the only thing with these is the china 'blued' screws, if they were real blued screws or left normal i think they would be better.


----------



## Draygo

luckywatch said:


> ... I found of the 63 and a blue leather NATO combo. Well, what you reckon then?


I tried my old 38mm one on a blue NATO a few years ago and quite liked it at the time. (Back in the days when the iPhone camera was sh*t.)


----------



## Kutusov

luckywatch said:


> This is sadly not mine. I just wanted you all to see the pictures I found of the 63 and a blue leather NATO combo. Well, what you reckon then?


Waaayyyy too blue... but I would always say that :lol:. Brown-ish NATOs work better with those watches :yes:


----------



## luckywatch

Apart from the two different sizes that we know about has anyone noticed that some are 21 jewels and others 19?


----------



## mach 0.0013137

As far as I know they all have 21 jewels, I gather some were marked `19 Zuan` to make them look more like the originals :wink2:


----------



## Kutusov

mach 0.0013137 said:


> As far as I know they all have 21 jewels, I gather some were marked `19 Zuan` to make them look more like the originals :wink2:


...and I think the difference that means is that the first was straight out Venus and not the new ST19s that are upgraded version of that movement. (same story with the Russian 3133 and the Valjoux 773x. The Russian is an upgraded version with extra jewels).


----------



## William_Wilson

Kutusov said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> 
> As far as I know they all have 21 jewels, I gather some were marked `19 Zuan` to make them look more like the originals :wink2:
> 
> 
> 
> ...and I think the difference that means is that the first was straight out Venus and not the new ST19s that are upgraded version of that movement. (same story with the Russian 3133 and the Valjoux 773x. The Russian is an upgraded version with extra jewels).
Click to expand...

I still don't understand why it says "ZUAN" on the dial. :huh:

Later,

William


----------



## it'salivejim

I think it means 'jewels'


----------



## royalwitcheese

Yep, the 1963 is one of the best I've ever owned and I believe it uses the Seagull ST-19 movement as is in the PRS-5 so should run and run.

Great buy.

David


----------



## PilotWatchLover

Where can you purchase these?


----------



## Kutusov

PilotWatchLover said:


> Where can you purchase these?


Google "Seagull 1963 site:nl" and you get the link to wereldhorloges. They are out of stock now but I think they'll come back if you're willing to wait. Alternatively, and incurring in VAT and duties, look for an ebay seller called trusthonestman, he has them on stock right now.


----------



## it'salivejim

Kutusov said:


> PilotWatchLover said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where can you purchase these?
> 
> 
> 
> Google "Seagull 1963 site:nl" and you get the link to wereldhorloges. They are out of stock now but I think they'll come back if you're willing to wait. Alternatively, and incurring in VAT and duties, look for an ebay seller called trusthonestman, he has them on stock right now.
Click to expand...

Or keep searching the bay every day until a bargain turns up


----------



## William_Wilson

it said:


> I think it means 'jewels'


The question is, why latin script?

Later,

William


----------



## mach 0.0013137

William_Wilson said:


> it said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think it means 'jewels'
> 
> 
> 
> The question is, why latin script?
> 
> Later,
> 
> William
Click to expand...

Because someone in the Seagull factory thought it was a good idea


----------



## Kutusov

William_Wilson said:


> The question is, why latin script?


The real question is not even that, it's why not in English?? As you now know from Michele Bachmann, even the bible was originaly written in English


----------



## luckywatch

it said:


> Kutusov said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PilotWatchLover said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where can you purchase these?
> 
> 
> 
> Google "Seagull 1963 site:nl" and you get the link to wereldhorloges. They are out of stock now but I think they'll come back if you're willing to wait. Alternatively, and incurring in VAT and duties, look for an ebay seller called trusthonestman, he has them on stock right now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Or keep searching the bay every day until a bargain turns up
Click to expand...

USA on the bay with the 42mm, there is a German dealer on the bay with 3 different dials and he supplies with 2 straps, and the dealer Kutusov named. That one makes me laugh if you read his negative feedback, he donâ€™t take any prisoners. Watch unique in the Netherlands has them as well.

I suspect they are being made in more than one place. There are different crowns and crystals/acrylic lenses. Just MHO.

Have a look on watchuseek for even more opinions.

:thumbup:


----------



## luckywatch

I forgot to mention some come in a tin and others in a wooden box.


----------



## Kutusov

luckywatch said:


> I forgot to mention some come in a tin and others in a wooden box.


...and some have the subdial hands in a way and other in another


----------



## William2

I have just got one of these on a whim. It's certainly different! Mine (from a Dutch site) looks identical to the OP's one, except that the strap is clearly different - a much lighter brown. It says 'Morellato' on the inside of the strap, which I thought was quite a good make. I was surprised to get a spare Nato strap, which I thought looked quite nice. It is also a Morellato. Anyway, the main point of this post is... The last time I used a hand-wound watch was before quartz had been invented, or at any rate, when quartz watches were still expensive luxuries. I have totally forgotten the rules for winding them. Do you wind them until you can't wind any further, or do you stop when it starts to get tight? I would appreciate advice.


----------



## Kutusov

I don't understand the question... shouldn't get stiffer as you go along, should be pretty much the same resistance until you find you can't wind it any more, unless you really force it (and break it)...


----------



## William2

Thanks for reply - I thought the resistance was increasing - maybe my imagination.


----------



## William_Wilson

William2 said:


> Thanks for reply - I thought the resistance was increasing - maybe my imagination.


It may be that the crown starts to dig into your finger tips a bit as you are winding. I have one watch with a particularly thin crown that really starts to bite after a few turns and seems tight by the time I'm done.

Later,

William


----------

